
Ask HN: International address verification API solution? - kaishiro
Looking into potential international address verification solutions (think billing&#x2F;shipping address validation for e-comm) and the one&#x27;s we&#x27;ve found so far seem prohibitively expensive.<p>Most recently was playing with lob.io (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lob.com&#x2F;pricing&#x2F;verifications) and we&#x27;d be looking at several hundred dollars a month, quickly falling into the overages for some of their plans. ~5 cents&#x2F;API call seems crazy to me - but I potentially don&#x27;t understand the logistics of making a service like this happen.<p>Just wondering if this is par for the course and just the cost of doing business or if there are better alternatives out there.
======
stephenr
Am I missing something here?

Why do you think your customers don’t know their own address?

~~~
kaishiro
Well, for starters, they're not our customers, they're our client's customers.
So I suppose the only thing you're missing is that certain businesses have
specific business requirements for address verification?

~~~
stephenr
Honestly sounds pretty similar to “customer name validation” that suddenly
fails when you’re not dealing with an Anglo-Saxon customer.

~~~
kaishiro
Sorry, I really have no idea what you're trying to say here.

